# New Blue Acaras not eating!?



## ScouseCichlids (May 1, 2020)

I recieved 2 blue acaras from a friend as they were previously in a tank with a dominant pair. I have had them around 7days now and I thought they were a pair at first as they looked like they were showing signs of mating but now it just seems like aggression so I think they are two females. One has had alot of fins nipped in its previous tank and in my tank she is eating little bits then the other will come and chase her back to the corner everytime and will not eat itself. Can someone give me some advice please


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm sure if you post the dimensions of your tank LWH, and any other tank mates that are in the tank other members will give you some advice. 
Two more games to lift it, that's if they finish the season off..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

The blue acara is not African but South American, so I am moving your post to the SA forum.


----------



## ScouseCichlids (May 1, 2020)

The tank is an aqua one 195 so shape is roughly 2ft cube, no tank mates in as of yet.
My bad I thought they were from Trinidad.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

ScouseCichlids said:


> My bad I thought they were from Trinidad.


You are correct, Blue Acaras are found in Trinidad. It's an island just of the coast of South America.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinidad. And they are also found over an extensive area on the mainland, as well.


----------

